# Nickel or Chrome



## Anonymous (Nov 8, 2009)

Did they use nickel or chrome on these old kitchen wood cook stoves.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 8, 2009)

is that thing for sale by chance?


----------



## Palladium (Nov 8, 2009)

That would make a good rescue project. That would look way cool if it was restored.


----------



## Oz (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice piece, you do not often see them with the fold down warming trivets.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been scouring the Manitoba backwoods since our arrival 3 years ago and this stove and one more I hope to purchase are the only two I have found worth restoring. 

My wife has a lot of ornamental cast iron salvaged from wood stoves and heaters, heat registers and vents. She had an idea for a coffee table using the junk she collected. I turned the white ring to hold the cast iron legs for her.

I think the pair she is holding is going to be inset into some cupboard doors, but with woman you never know she could change her mind.


----------



## yvonbug (Nov 9, 2009)

Those heat vents are trick. If I ever get settled down somewhere, I'm going to go junking and see if I can find some things like that. The cabinet doors sound great! Thats the kinda stuff I like. It's amazing what can be found out there. -Y-


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 9, 2009)

gustavus said:


> Did they use nickel or chrome on these old kitchen wood cook stoves.


It would be a little unusual to find chrome on a stove unless it was made after the 30's, or so I would think. Chrome plating is a fairly recent phenomenon. Autos built in the 20's were generally nickel plated, not chrome. 

Chrome will remain a blue white and lustrous---while nickel will be somewhat more subdued, and a slight yellow tint. If it has been exposed to the elements, it may even have a green highlight due to the nickel reacting to the elements. If you care to make a test, a drop of nitric should turn green if it's nickel. Testing the resulting solution with DMG and ammonium hydroxide would be conclusive. If it's nickel, the test will yield a beautiful pink color. 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Nov 12, 2009)

never in my wildest dream would I have thought about testing a wood cookstove for metal content, remember as a kid getting in trouble for getting the biscuits too hot. :lol:


----------

